# Show off your bow front!!!



## liquid134

I recently just got a 72 gallon reef ready bow front tank (gonna run fresh water cichlid setup though) and just wanted to see how other people have there bow fronts setup... such as plants and rocks..etc. post pictures and lets try to have some fun with this!!! i will post pictures of my setup in its current state tomorrow!!


----------



## apex82

The 72 gallon bows are really nice... especially if its black on black. Here is my 46 gallon bowfront with various aquascapes. May give you some ideas...


----------



## BoilerFan

I like the middle one the best of the above 3 arrangements.

Here's my 46G Bow:


----------



## JimA

I really love the bow front design in tanks! My next one won't be only cause a guy at work is giving me one for free, just waiting for delivery. He thinks it's a 180 gallon will see when it gets here.  I will probably sell the current one, Here ya go.








[/quote]


----------



## DJRansome

Cool arrangement of the rocks JimA. :thumb:


----------



## Oscar Madison

46 Bowfront


----------



## norden

Oscar Madison said:


> 46 Bowfront


nice tank, i have the same one =]

was it hard doing the background? did you cut it in half?


----------



## KiDD

I will get some more pics tomorrow as I just did a water change tonight and it's stirred the sand up a bit...

Since this pic I have moved a few plants and flipped the driftwood over.


----------



## MonteSS

All look very nice.

Here is my 46g Bow









and 26g bow









...Bill


----------



## Rleepremier

How many cichlids are you guys stocking in the 46gals? I thought my 18 was too much but from the look of it maybe not too much.


----------



## DrgRcr

72g all male hap/peacock. There's more in there than you can see, just hidden by the rocks!


----------



## BoilerFan

Rleepremier said:


> How many cichlids are you guys stocking in the 46gals? I thought my 18 was too much but from the look of it maybe not too much.


At present:

7 adult mainganos
1 adult met sp blue dolphin + 6 juvenile
2 adult yellow lab + 7 juvenile (all but 1 under 1")
2 plecos (1 bushynoes, 1 clown)

25 fish is really too many, but only 12 total are adults. I will be thinning out all 3 species to more of a 1 m/4 f ratio as they grow out. I have fry from all but the blue dolphins which are too young right now anyway. I'll pull any overly aggressive males as they grow out. Right now the dominant male lab rules the tank and keeps everyone else in line without bullying or stressing anyone out.

Important thing right now is water paramters are sound, water is clear, and aggression is just fine. There are plenty of places for the juvies to hide.


----------



## Rleepremier

how do i post pictures?


----------



## DJRansome

Upload the pic to a free website like photobucket. Copy the img link from photobucket into the Cichlid-forum post. Click <Preview> to be sure you can see the picture.


----------



## JimA

Changed the look on my tank what ya think? The big rock on the left I found on a river bank while steelhead fishing, thought it looked pretty cool with the natural overhang, the guy that owned the boat couldn't believe it when I told him what I wanted it for. :lol: Side note I caught and released a beautiful female steelhead around 18/20lbs no camera :x



















And one more.










The first pic is missing the rock I placed in the center in the 2nd and 3rd picture, you think I should put it back, makes a cool little cave against the center one?


----------



## christy_lee

This is a great thread! Can't wait to post pictures of my bow front when its all set up


----------



## JimA

Gee this thread seems so long ago, here is a pic of mine that I had deleted quite awhile ago. I have since sold it to someone here. I still miss the bow front always liked them! But I guess I can let it go for the 8ft rectangular I have now.. Hopefully someone else will post a pic of theirs!


----------



## R6RaVeN37

Here is a pictuer of my 37 gal Bow Front. Not a Cichlid tank, but I still like it. The Golden Alge Eater and Rainbow Shark are actually in my Cichlid tank now.



And here ia a pic of my 95 gal Wave Front tank. Its a neat variation of the Bow Front. I just took this pic a little while ago after I just finished installing the 3D background.


----------



## Gecko1739

cant see pics above


----------



## robertw

It's been a while, glad to back posting here.


----------



## 1fish_2fish

Can't wait to get my 36g bow front finished and be able to show it off


----------



## christy_lee

Finally! Completed the transfer from my smaller tank and have this beautiful 50 gallon bowfront to show off.


















 still "honing" my aquarium photography skills.


----------



## JimA

Looks good! What type lighting you using??


----------



## christy_lee

JimA said:


> Looks good! What type lighting you using??


thanks! it's a single light strip by deep blue professionals. It says "solar max HE t5" on the box lol.


----------



## B.Roberson

wow. all really nice tanks.. maybe they should be on "rate my tank"???


----------



## MJCanAm

apex82 said:


> The 72 gallon bows are really nice... especially if its black on black. Here is my 46 gallon bowfront with various aquascapes. May give you some ideas...


This is an old post but does anyone know what kind of rocks these are and where i can get them??


----------



## afchlid

Probably river rock, there are different sizes, can probably get them at a landscape supply place.


----------



## The Morning

They are sold at Home Depot as Mexican River Stones. Just be careful as they have two varieties there. One that I have used are perfect and just need rinsed prior to adding. The other kind has a waxy substance over all the stones. I purchased the waxy kind by mistake once. While it does come off with hot water and scrubbing I didn't want to add to the aquarium.


----------



## DJRansome

I think the availability may be regional...I know my Home Depot does not carry these in store or in appropriate sizes (from fist sized to head sized) or at all last I checked.


----------

